# Odyssea 36W UV



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

So, I purchased in a pinch a 36w Odyssea UV from aquatraders.com it arrived the other day and I hooked it up, and it is dripping from 2 of the parts where it joins. I'm wondering if anyone else has had experience with this as the box diagram shows the parts have orings between them so I would assume they can be taken apart/tightened and so on. I've attempted to tighten/loosen the sections where it is dripping from but turning it either direction doesn't seem to do anything at all. Does anyone know if these can be taken apart as I've searched on google and can't seem to find any answers! aquatraders has offered to send me out a new body with quarts sleeve for $15 as a replacement so if this original body can be fixed that would be great as I could keep it as a backup.

Either that or I'll trash this whole thing and take the $100 loss as coralife is sending me a replacement housing out of warranty so they can do quality control check on why my plastic became brittle and so on.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

No one with experience with these things?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not a fan of Odyssea. Two out of three underwater heaters conked out on me after a few months.


----------

